# AirLift V2 to V3 Upgrade



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Was contacted by AirLift this morning to inform me that my pre-ordered V3 that I ordered from Bag Riders should ship this coming Friday July 17th.

http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/AUTOPILOT-V3-SYSTEM-(BETA-VERSION).html



Video Clip = [video]https://instagram.com/p/47LbR-wcyE/[/video]

Will post pictures when I receive it. I'll document the swap and level sensor installation as well.


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

just wondering if you wanted level sensors why not accuair in the 1st place since you just installed your v2?


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

That's because it picked up the two month old AirLift Performance package for a very good price. The V2 won't go to waste got a MK5 that I'm looking at bagging next spring so got lots of time to get the balance of the air ride. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyboy07 (Oct 27, 2009)

Kinda curious how easy the installation of the upgrade to this would be? I have a v2 but if I can easily upgrade and sell of the older manifold I might be down to jump on this.


----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)

Sub'd for more details.

I've been extremely happy with my v2 for the 2+ years since I installed it, but would like to make the switch to something height based. Even have a buddy lined up who would buy my old v2 management already :laugh:. So I'm extremely tempted to snag one of the beta units from Bag Riders.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

nyboy07 said:


> Kinda curious how easy the installation of the upgrade to this would be? I have a v2 but if I can easily upgrade and sell of the older manifold I might be down to jump on this.


The swap consist of replacing the V2 manifold with the V3 manifold, replacing wiring harnesses, install leveling sensors and harness on all four corners.



euro+tuner said:


> Sub'd for more details.
> 
> I've been extremely happy with my v2 for the 2+ years since I installed it, but would like to make the switch to something height based. Even have a buddy lined up who would buy my old v2 management already :laugh:. So I'm extremely tempted to snag one of the beta units from Bag Riders.


Although I've had the V2 installed for only a short time it's operated flawlessly for me also. Easy to install and program. I can see the price of a used V2 manifold and harness dropping when people start replacing their V2 with V3's, so now a good time if you can pull the plug on one of these while you can still get a half decent dollar for it.


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

Curious to see how the height sensors look like.


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

nyboy07 said:


> Kinda curious how easy the installation of the upgrade to this would be? I have a v2 but if I can easily upgrade and sell of the older manifold I might be down to jump on this.


Upgrade is pretty simple, the harness is nearly identical.



euro+tuner said:


> Sub'd for more details.
> 
> I've been extremely happy with my v2 for the 2+ years since I installed it, but would like to make the switch to something height based. Even have a buddy lined up who would buy my old v2 management already :laugh:. So I'm extremely tempted to snag one of the beta units from Bag Riders.


V3 / H3 is a great system. Due to the way it's configured, you can run pressure or height. It's a system that will give you everything you need, and more.



rgarjr said:


> Curious to see how the height sensors look like.


Nearly identical to Accuair's sensors. That's because they're made by honeywell, not accuair or airlift


----------



## DaBz1981 (Oct 8, 2010)

So is it 1650 for just the v3 management (controller, manifold, harness) or does it also come with the sensors?

I noticed Bag Riders has a $2000 option to get v3 with sensors, tank, compressor, etc. 

Can someone confirm? thanks.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

DaBz1981 said:


> So is it 1650 for just the v3 management (controller, manifold, harness) or does it also come with the sensors?
> 
> I noticed Bag Riders has a $2000 option to get v3 with sensors, tank, compressor, etc.
> 
> Can someone confirm? thanks.


The $1650.00 comes with manifold, harnesses, digital display, sensor and sensor harnesses. You'll be contacted by AirLift and they'll want to know what compressors your running if it's duals they'll throw in the additional harness. They'll also want to know what cell platform you have iPhone/Android so that can email you the phone apps, they're not available yet on Google Play or Apple Store. This option is for someone replacing their V2 with V3 the $2,000.00 option is for someone putting together a new air ride system.


----------



## DaBz1981 (Oct 8, 2010)

northendroid said:


> The $1650.00 comes with manifold, harnesses, digital display, sensor and sensor harnesses. You'll be contacted by AirLift and they'll want to know what compressors your running if it's duals they'll throw in the additional harness. They'll also want to know is you have an iPhone or Android so that can email you the phone apps, they're not available yet on Google Play or Apple Store. This option is for someone replacing their V2 with V3 the $2,000.00 for someone putting together a new air ride system.


exactly what i needed to know, thanks man :beer:


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Buck Russell said:


> Upgrade is pretty simple, the harness is nearly identical.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes the harness is almost identical with the addition of the height sensors connections, I guess one of the advantage of the V3 over other units is everything is in one module, pressure monitoring, ride height and bluetooth no additional cost or installation. Thanks for the info on the sensor wasn't aware that they were made by Honeywell.


----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)

Buck Russell said:


> V3 / H3 is a great system. Due to the way it's configured, you can run pressure or height. It's a system that will give you everything you need, and more.


:beer: Very cool. Do you happen to know if the V3 manifold (like the V2 manifold) won't require back pressure to keep the bags inflated? That was one of the things I really liked about the V2 system; the ability to completely drain and disconnect the tank for maintenance purposes while still maintaining pressure in the bags if the vehicle needed to be moved for whatever reason.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

euro+tuner said:


> :beer: Very cool. Do you happen to know if the V3 manifold (like the V2 manifold) won't require back pressure to keep the bags inflated? That was one of the things I really liked about the V2 system; the ability to completely drain and disconnect the tank for maintenance purposes while still maintaining pressure in the bags if the vehicle needed to be moved for whatever reason.


that's correct, Its just like V2 in that aspect :thumbup:


----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)

Edit: got in on the beta order this morning! :beer:



fasttt600 said:


> that's correct, Its just like V2 in that aspect :thumbup:


Awesome, much appreciated!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

So what is the advantage to height base vs a analog pressure base like V2 or a analog setup?


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

The one advantage is when the height of the car changes let's say you're going to have four people in the car. With a pressure base you'll have to adjust pressure to re-level the car to ride height. With level sensors it does it automatically so you end up with the best of both world. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

northendroid said:


> The one advantage is when the height of the car changes let's say you going to have four people in the car. With a pressure base you'll have to adjust pressure to re-level the car to ride height. With level sensors it does it automatically so you and up with the best of both world.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:thumbup: So its essentially E-level with the wifi module and V2 combined. Very cool


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

kevin splits said:


> :thumbup: So its essentially E-level with the wifi module and V2 combined. Very cool


Yes all out of one module, the competition's setup are multiple modules. Modulation can be an advantage if your cash strap but for ease of installation one module makes sense. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

northendroid said:


> Yes all out of one module, the competition's setup are multiple modules. Modulation can be an advantage if your cash strap but for easy of installation one module makes sense.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmm, well Im going to hold out for awhile until initial reviews and potential issues if any are ironed out. Im old school, VU4 block and AVS box with gauges, or paddle valves. Generally like my system as simple as possible because I drive 110 miles a day. But this V3 seems like its going to be amazing, cant wait to see your reviews :beer:


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

kevin splits said:


> Hmm, well Im going to hold out for awhile until initial reviews and potential issues if any are ironed out.


(Beta Unit)

When I spoke to the AirLift rep I was informed that a 24hrs support line number was being supplied, a feedback site and form has been created, once the form is filled you'll receive a gift card from AirLift. Should there be a major update to the beta version we'll be supplied with the final release version. For the last three months they've had six daily use vehicles with V3 installed and haven't seen any issue yet. They've released 15 beta version to get feedback from the public, I've got other plan for the V2 so I'll have it as backup should something go sideways. The V2 will be going into my son's MK5 Jetta.


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

kevin splits said:


> Hmm, well Im going to hold out for awhile until initial reviews and potential issues if any are ironed out. Im old school, VU4 block and AVS box with gauges, or paddle valves. Generally like my system as simple as possible because I drive 110 miles a day. But this V3 seems like its going to be amazing, cant wait to see your reviews :beer:


Speaking from personal experience and having had the H3 system on my own car for about 3 months, I think you'll be very pleased with the unit even if you snag a first run piece.

The system itself has so many great features over the competing systems. Things such as: integrated gauges, wireless capability that's not additional money, easier wiring, better setup / diagnostics, etc. It's a great piece of equipment and one that should be able to hold it's own in the marketplace. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

northendroid said:


> (Beta Unit)
> 
> When I spoke to the AirLift rep I was informed that a 24hrs support line number was being supplied, a feedback site and form has been created, once the form is filled you'll receive a gift card from AirLift. Should there be a major update to the beta version we'll be supplied with the final release version. For the last three months they've had six daily use vehicles with V3 installed and haven't seen any issue yet. They've released 15 beta version to get feedback from the public, I've got other plan for the V2 so I'll have it as backup should something go sideways. The V2 will be going into my son's MK5 Jetta.


:beer:



Buck Russell said:


> Speaking from personal experience and having had the H3 system on my own car for about 3 months, I think you'll be very pleased with the unit even if you snag a first run piece.
> 
> The system itself has so many great features over the competing systems. Things such as: integrated gauges, wireless capability that's not additional money, easier wiring, better setup / diagnostics, etc. It's a great piece of equipment and one that should be able to hold it's own in the marketplace. :thumbup::beer:


:beer:


----------



## Airassisted (Nov 12, 2009)

Buck Russell said:


> Speaking from personal experience and having had the H3 system on my own car for about 3 months, I think you'll be very pleased with the unit even if you snag a first run piece.
> 
> The system itself has so many great features over the competing systems. Things such as: integrated gauges, wireless capability that's not additional money, easier wiring, better setup / diagnostics, etc. It's a great piece of equipment and one that should be able to hold it's own in the marketplace. :thumbup::beer:



:heart:


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

Buck Russell said:


> Speaking from personal experience and having had the H3 system on my own car for about 3 months, I think you'll be very pleased with the unit even if you snag a first run piece.
> 
> The system itself has so many great features over the competing systems. Things such as: integrated gauges, wireless capability that's not additional money, easier wiring, better setup / diagnostics, etc. It's a great piece of equipment and one that should be able to hold it's own in the marketplace. :thumbup::beer:


Same here. I've put over 20K miles on my H3 system. It is far superior to the old V2 and offers much more as an all-in-one system. It'll be a great product and easily installed with how Air Lift provides a simple wiring harness. The biggest thing I think people will enjoy is the wireless capability. This also means that updates are done wireless and no more sending in your unit to Air Lift to be updated.


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

Airassisted said:


> :heart:


:heart::thumbup::beer:



ocdpvw said:


> Same here. I've put over 20K miles on my H3 system. It is far superior to the old V2 and offers much more as an all-in-one system. It'll be a great product and easily installed with how Air Lift provides a simple wiring harness. The biggest thing I think people will enjoy is the wireless capability. This also means that updates are done wireless and no more sending in your unit to Air Lift to be updated.


Why you always gotta one up me with that mileage!? :laugh::beer:


----------



## flipstah (Sep 30, 2012)

This should be fun. Sub'd.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

are the height sensors wireless i am assuming no but it seem this whole system stems around it being wireless so just curious 

kind of want to upgrade but my v2 has been flawless for two years and dont wanna mess with it


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> are the height sensors wireless i am assuming no but it seem this whole system stems around it being wireless so just curious
> 
> kind of want to upgrade but my v2 has been flawless for two years and dont wanna mess with it


The sensors are wired, the raising or lowering height of the car can be done remotely through a wireless phone app. Look at my first post and click on instagram link at the bottom to view a short video of the wireless phone app.


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> are the height sensors wireless i am assuming no but it seem this whole system stems around it being wireless so just curious
> 
> kind of want to upgrade but my v2 has been flawless for two years and dont wanna mess with it


No sir, the sensors will not be wireless.


I think you'd enjoy the upgrade from V2 to V3. Granted your system has been flawless, I think you would like what V3 has to offer :thumbup::beer:


----------



## kicker758 (Oct 31, 2011)

man $1650 for a upgrade is steep on something that has only been on my tiguan for 9 months. I think ill wait on this one a bit and let people beta test this for a bit.. Looks like a cool setup but one thing i liked about the V2 was that install was easy. No sensor which means one less thing to fail.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

AirLift V3 was delivered to Massena NY yesterday, got to wait till Aug 13th to pick it up stuck at work till then. Man I can't wait to install this.


----------



## DaBz1981 (Oct 8, 2010)

northendroid said:


> AirLift V3 was delivered to Massena NY yesterday, got to wait till Aug 13th to pick it up stuck at work till then. Man I can't wait to install this.


Tease


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

kicker758 said:


> man $1650 for a upgrade is steep on something that has only been on my tiguan for 9 months. I think ill wait on this one a bit and let people beta test this for a bit.. Looks like a cool setup but one thing i liked about the V2 was that install was easy. No sensor which means one less thing to fail.


Let me clarify:

V3 is offered in pressure OR height. pick which suits you best. there is no need to run height sensors if you don't want to, it can remain pressure based like the V2. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Actually that good to know Buck. When I get back from work I've only got the one day to do the upgrade before I head to a meet in Brampton, Ontario so I'll only be installing the the V3 and harnesses. I'll install the level sensors when I get back from the weekend. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Bag Riders has just posted this un-boxing video of the new AirLift P3/H3 ECU.


----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)

I just recieved mine on Thursday and am super impressed with all the components and little details thus far. I'll be getting started on my install today! :beer:


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

euro+tuner said:


> I just recieved mine on Thursday and am super impressed with all the components and little details thus far. I'll be getting started on my install today! :beer:


Cool, what vehicle are you installing it on? Your welcome to post your install pictures on this thread if you like or start your own thread. I'm really interested in the mounting of the sensor and sensor wire routing. From the video I've deducted that the wiring for the sensor utilizes three wires so I've ordered three pin Deutsch connectors and bulkhead to penetrate thru the trunk wall instead of using a grommet. I need to modify the main harness as well in order to get the ECU plug up to the custom bracket that supports it. So won't be a simple swap of ECU manifold and harness. Again please update us of your installation progress. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)

northendroid said:


> Cool, what vehicle are you installing it on? Again please update us of your installation progress.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The system went on a mk4 four door golf. As much as I love photography, usually when I'm working on a project I just continue hammering away at it until the end without stopping; so I literally only have this one picture so far :laugh:

As far as the sensor wiring, I'm a big proponent of having the least amount of airline/ wiring outside of the car as possible, so I followed the exact same path as my previously run airlines. The two front lines/ wires follow the primary oem wiring loom that runs along the bottom driver side door sill and then they pass through a grommet in the firewall. The two rear lines/ wires pass through the abs grommets on both of the rear fender wells.

I'll try and snap some actual (slightly more helpful) pictures of how things are mounted soon.

3H Controller
by Evans89411, on Flickr


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks for posting, that will be my routing for the front sensors as well and the rear will be going thru the trunk spare tire area like the rear airline do.


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

Buck Russell said:


> :heart::thumbup::beer:
> 
> 
> 
> Why you always gotta one up me with that mileage!? :laugh::beer:



Buck, you just need to drive your cars more and come up and see us. :laugh:


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

ocdpvw said:


> Buck, you just need to drive your cars more and come up and see us. :laugh:


I know! The little man has gotten so big! 

Hopefully in October I can make it up for a weekend :thumbup::beer:


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

Buck Russell said:


> I know! The little man has gotten so big!
> 
> Hopefully in October I can make it up for a weekend :thumbup::beer:


2 years on Friday! Drive the M3 and we'll shoot...you won't


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

ocdpvw said:


> 2 years on Friday! Drive the M3 and we'll shoot...you won't


hell no. I'll ship it there! :laugh:


----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)

I figured I'd post up a little bit more now that I've actually had some time and miles put on the system.

I have 0 issues with the system and all of its features and am super happy/ impressed with it. The heights hit perfectly spot on first attempt, and the car feels as though it tracks better since everything is so precise and the system hits so spot on. The controller itself has a very nice solid feel to it, and in my opinion is very well thought out and simple to use. 

As far as the installation is concerned; I thought it was very easy, including the sensors. Sans the wiring looms that run to each sensor, the entire wiring loom is a direct replacement as far as the layout is concerned (I utilized the exact same battery power and ground, constant while cranking ignition point, prewired relay mounting location, and positive and negative compressor terminals). This was my first time messing with height sensors and utilizing the mantra of "measure twice (more like 3-4 times to be extra ocd :laugh cut once" everything was very simple.

So in short I would highly recommend the system (and did so already to quite a number of people who asked to look at it in person at VAGFair this past weekend) to anyone interested.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks for the update good info on the installation and functionality of the V3. I've only got two more days at work till I can pick up my ECU and install it before a VW meeting in Brampton, Ontario, Canada (VagKraft). Glad to hear that the height sensors weren't difficult to install.:thumbup:


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Started on the installation today. Got the sensors in, had to fabricate a mounting brackets for the the front sensors. Right rear had to remove the liner to install sensor. Trimmed the liner to allow proper travel of the sensors arm. Rear left side and a pre-fabricated bracket that I was able to adapt to the lower control arm. 

Front sensor bracket


Mounted on the car.



Front lower control arm connection



Right Rear sensor ( sorry for the poor quality)




Left Rear sensor


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Not much accomplished today weather is so stinking hot 29C/84F with 68% humidity take all of the ambition out of you. Got the four harness routed and secured on all four corners. Installed/wired 3 pin Deutsch bulkheads in the trunk area.

Routed the rear sensor wires into the subframe tubing and out an existing hole that I fitted with a grommet. 



Routed the wire into the lower control arm through an existing hole that I had to enlarge to fit a grommet.



Routed both the rear and front sensor wire through the lower control arm and out the end along the same route as the rear airlines.



Routed the front left sensor wire with the brake lines and the front right sensor with the wiring harness.



3 pin Deutsch bulkheads


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

This is genius Northendroid! It is definitely very convenient to have included this as part of your install process! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks Meghan it's a great substitute for a grommet.  Just need to reposition the bulkhead straight I did a poor job on the alignment.


----------



## shimmy2244 (Nov 20, 2006)

I can't wait to hear more reviews on this. Since Airlift uses the same height sensors as Accuair, I'm wondering if I could just use Accuairs sensor brackets. I have a B8 A4, so Accuair actually makes a complete bolt up system, no fabbing of brackets for the sensors since they come with the kit.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

shimmy2244 said:


> I can't wait to hear more reviews on this. Since Airlift uses the same height sensors as Accuair, I'm wondering if I could just use Accuairs sensor brackets. I have a B8 A4, so Accuair actually makes a complete bolt up system, no fabbing of brackets for the sensors since they come with the kit.


air lift sensor holes on the arm are in different locations, so I might have to be tweaked a little, but I think it should be doable. plus the bracket has to be adjusted as well because the sensor is a little different and needs to me modified as well.


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

fasttt600 said:


> air lift sensor holes on the arm are in different locations, so I might have to be tweaked a little, but I think it should be doable. plus the bracket has to be adjusted as well because the sensor is a little different and needs to me modified as well.


Yes / No / Maybe...






If you pay close attention right around 41s to 45s, you'll notice how the honeywell sensor is fitted with an adapter plate. This is adapter plate is what allows AccuAir to screw on their sensor arm (4 tiny screws). This is where you will find differences between the 3H and the ELS4. The 3H adapter plate is taller and larger in circumference. Therefore, the B8 Sport Kit front Brackets must be widened to allow the 3H sensor to fit as shown in the instruction manual. 

We just an install on a B8 S5 last week using the 3H + AccuAir Sensor brackets.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Finally got back to the Autopilot H3 installation, life got in the way since last post. LOL. Removed the air ride platform from the trunk, replaced the ECU this is physically higher and heavier the the V2.




Had to cut the height level sensor wiring and the compressor harness so I could route the USB cable and ECU wiring through the new grommet on the ECU mount.







Resoldered and heat shrink all of the cut wires and installed 50 amp quick release plug for compressors. Everything is wired with connectors so that the platform can be removed from the trunk with ease.











Pull the new harness tomorrow, new remote control, program system, program iPhone app, leak test. Tie in key power into the in car fuse panel, also need two constant power for Vw logo LED and tank pressure gauge.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Pull out old harnesses and installed new ones. Got everything back into the car and connected, calibrated, preset programmed, bluetooth app connected. Only thing left is to finish connecting the height level sensors. I need to pick up the three pin Deutsch connectors to finish wiring them and plug them into the bulkheads.

Routed the harnesses through the empty clutch grommet, followed vehicle wiring harness under the battery bracket.


Ground connections


Air intake and battery box bracket removed



Tucked the 30 amp compressor fuse holders in the inside the battery box.


Replaced the cloth battery box with a plastic one like in my 07 Jetta. It's the same base and front and back piece snap into the base perfectly.

Air ride trunk setup back into the car


Straightened the 3 pin bulkheads and labels everything


New 3H controller/display programmed and powered up


iPhone 5 with AirLift App installed


Picking up and installing 3 pin connectors tomorrow and will write a review of the product on the weekend.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

Looking great!


----------



## sciroccojoe (Aug 9, 2002)

I have the H3 system installed and it is awesome but I cannot get the iphone app to work. it says that it is paired and it finds the manifold but the app stays at 0 psi and the buttons do nothing. any info on how to get it to work?


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

sciroccojoe said:


> I have the H3 system installed and it is awesome but I cannot get the iphone app to work. it says that it is paired and it finds the manifold but the app stays at 0 psi and the buttons do nothing. any info on how to get it to work?


Have you tried deleting the app and re-installing? If it persist contact TestFairy that why they're involved.


----------

